# Sick of it! :mad:



## Jonathan Peter Campbell (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I have been suffering with IBS for years and years, (my doctor thinks it is IBS, I have an appointment for the gastroentrologist, but I haven't received the appointment letter yet) I'm now 20 and have given up, I can't do this anymore, :sad:, I have changed my boxers today again, I changed them last night as well, I changed them as they are stained and I feel like sh*t, it's all down to the Chinese food that I have been having for the past few nights, it has really annoyed my bowels to the point where I am in so much pain. I can't do this anymore, I simply can't, I'm at my wits end. I have been perscribed Fybogel but it doesn't work for me.


----------



## Kehndy12 (Mar 17, 2015)

This is challenging, but it's not a life sentence. I hope you'll try to change your diet to find out what your body tolerates better.


----------



## Jonathan Peter Campbell (Mar 18, 2015)

It affects just about anything that I eat, I can't eat spicy foods, nor milk, I have to drink Lactose free milk, I can't eat chinese food neither, the staining is still ongoing, I have to bring clean underwear to college as the underwear that I put on in the morning is stained when I have to change them, I just wish I could be normal and not have this annoyance


----------



## QuietDesperation (Jan 17, 2014)

Why on earth are your boxers getting stained? It's not IBS, that will not cause your boxers to become stained. What you have is incontinence and you need to get to the bottom of why you have become incontinent. Is it weak anal splinters? Is it a rectal prolapse? Are you having chronic diarrhea? There is a reason and you need to find it.

You need to get some real tests done to identify the cause, IBS is not your only diagnose, it's as simple as that.

As for your issues I really do feel for you, it must be an horrible situation to be in. But there is hope once you find out what's wrong. There are many treatments for incontinence that you can try once you get there.

Good luck


----------



## Jonathan Peter Campbell (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, I have an appointment next week at my local hospital with a general surgeon who specialises in coloproctology, so hopefully he can help me. I'll update everyone on how it goes.


----------



## lonelygirl123 (Mar 25, 2015)

It's hard for me to feel bad for you if you know you have stomach problems and you decide feed your body pure garbage. Chinese food is a recipe for disaster for most people with IBS... I don't mean to be hard on you, but when I eat junk I only have myself to blame when I feel pain/bloating (in fact I had pizza a couple of weeks ago and I wanted to die afterwards). As sufferers of IBS I think we have to remind each other that we need to take care of our bodies. Go eat some dried fruits instead!


----------

